# What's the difference between Vortez 2890 models 31AH55Q8711 and 31AH55Q8766



## Sam K (Oct 16, 2016)

Hi,

I've been considering the Troy Bilt Vortex 2890 for a while and I found 2 different model numbers online. One is model #31AH55Q8711 which is only available at Lowe's and the other one is model #31AH55Q8766 which is available on Troy-Bilt's website and a couple of other online stores. 

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Troy-Bilt-...er-with-Heated-Handles-and-Headlight/50283607
http://www.troybilt.com/equipment/troybilt/vortex™-2890-snow-thrower-vortex-2890

The specs look the same and I'm hoping somebody on here can confirm that they are the same model. I figured they might have given the Lowe's model a different model number just to avoid price matching to online stores.

Thanks in advance.

Sam


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

GMorning S/K, according to MTD's website, The last three digits of the model number, are a code indicating the vendor it was made for and sold thru. The model number breakdown provides a wealth of information. The 31 indicates it's a snowblower. So, at first glance of those numbers, it appears that they are identical, just made for different vendors. 

GLuck, Jay


----------



## Sam K (Oct 16, 2016)

JayzAuto1 said:


> GMorning S/K, according to MTD's website, The last three digits of the model number, are a code indicating the vendor it was made for and sold thru. The model number breakdown provides a wealth of information. The 31 indicates it's a snowblower. So, at first glance of those numbers, it appears that they are identical, just made for different vendors.
> 
> GLuck, Jay


Thanks Jay. I forgot to subscribe to my thread so I didn't realize anybody had replied. The snowstorm that we just got hit with in NY reminded me that I need to finally pull the trigger and get a snow blower.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Sam K said:


> Thanks Jay. I forgot to subscribe to my thread so I didn't realize anybody had replied. The snowstorm that we just got hit with in NY reminded me that I need to finally pull the trigger and get a snow blower.


You might be too late for the clearance deals already.


----------

